
Lone Sale of $4.1 Billion in Contracts Led to 'Flash Crash' - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/02/business/02flash.html?_r=1&hp
======
spot
A system that crashes from such a small trade is broken. Any foreign
government could easily pull this trigger. Or how about another big fund
triggering a crash to make a buck?

------
ctravis
Sorry, I dont buy it.

